# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Համատեղ պատմվածքներ > Արձակ. տեսիլք-ի, Բարեկամ-ի և Վարպետ-ի համատեղ պատմվածքը

## Վարպետ

տեսիլք-ը սկսում է, Բարեկամ-ը` շարունակում, Վարպետ-ը` ավարտում:

----------


## տեսիլք

... Happy halloween կամ էլ եթերում են չարքերը...

Շքամուտքից դուրս գալիս նկատեցի, որ ինչ-որ տարօրինակ շուխուր էր առաջացել մեր հարևանների միջև, բայց քանի որ շտապում էի, առանց հարցուփորձի աննկատ շրջանցելով հավաքվածներն՝ վազեցի աշխատանքի։ Երեկոյան տուն վերադառնալիս նոր միայն հիշեցի առավոտվա խառնաշփոթությունը, բայց այնքան հոգնած էի, որ առանց մանրամասնությունները պարզելու գնացի ուղիղ բնակարանս և առանց նույնիսկ Սպայկի հետ գզմռտվելու ինձ նետեցի անկողին ու մեռածի քուն մտա։ Առավոտյան արթնացա դռանս ուժեղ թակոցներից. մադամ Մերրին էր, կողքիս հարևանը։ Մինչ ես աչքերս տրորելով փորձում էի պարզել, թե ինչ է կատարվում և ինչ էր ինձնից առավոտ շուտ ուզում խելքը արդեն գրեթե թռցրած հարևանս, երբ նա ներխուժեց բնակարանս, և սկսեց Սպայկին կանչել։ Սպայկը անցյալ գիշերվա համար դեռ ինձ չէր ներել, և խռոված մի անկյունում հաստատ թաքնվել մնացել էր։ Հիմա նրան բացի Ֆրիսկիսից  ոչ ոք և ոչինչ իր թաքստոցից չէր կարող հանել։  
– Մադամ Մերրի, ի՞նչ է պատահել,– դուռը ընդհուպ նրա հետևից փակելով՝ հարցրեցի պառավին։
– Ու՞ր է Սպայկը, միթե նա էլ... –  պառավի շունչը հուզմունքից կտրվում էր։ Մի բաժակ սառը ջուր խմելուց հետո նա մի քիչ ուշքի եկավ, բայց դեռ շարունակում էր սարսափահար հայացքով Սպայկին փնտրել։
– Մադամ Մերրի, ի վերջո բացատրելու ե՞ք, թե ինչ է պատահել, – արդեն սկսեցի վրդոհվել ես։
– Սեթ, հասկանում ես, արդեն երեք օր է ինչ մեր շենքի կենդանիները սկսում են անհետանալ, իսկ առավոտյան նրանց հայտնաբերում ենք շքամուտքում սկուտեղների վրա՝ եփած ու բանջարեղեներով զարդարված, հետն էլ  հետևյալ գրությունը՝ այս սկուտեղում հանգչում է ձեր հավատարիմ ընկերը, որի աճյունը կարող եք անուշ անել համբարձյալների հոգիներին բարելավություն մաղթելուց հետո։ 
Մի պահ կարծեցի թե դեռ քնից չեմ զարթնել և այս ամենը մի զավեշտական երազ էր, բայց երբ մադամ Մերրին իր ոսկրացած ձեռքով ուսս թփացրեց, հասկացա, որ այս ամենը լավ էլ իրական էր։
– Գուցե մեկը փորձել է չար կատակ անել, – փորձեցի հանգստացնել պառավին ու նաև տրամաբանական լուծում գտնել ինքս իմ համար։
– Չեմ կարծում, խեղճ Հենրին երեկ ճանաչել էր սկուտեղի վրա հանդիսավոր դրված իր սիրելի Չառլիի շնակոթը, - հեկեկաց մադամ Մերրին և գրպանից թաշկինակը հանելով՝ սկսեց քիթը դատարկել։
Ես շտապեցի խոհանոց Ֆրիսկի բացելու, որ Սպայկը շուտ թաքստոցից դուրս գար, իսկ մադամ Մերրին էլ՝ իմ բնակարանից։ Բայց ի զարմանաս  ինձ և ի սարսափս մադամ Մերրիի, Սպայկը այդպես էլ չհայտնվեց։

----------


## Բարեկամ

- Սպա՛յկ:
Սիրտս դըդըխկում  է կրծքիս պատերին, հետո թըխկթըխկում ականջներիս մեջ, որոնք պահի տակ խցանվում են լռության վակուումով. նման բան լինում էր մեկ էլ ուշաթափությունից առաջ: Աչքերս լցվում են: Անզորությունից: Սպասվող աղետի անխուսափելիության հուսահատությունից: 
- Սպաա'յկ, - կատաղում եմ` պատրաստ սատկացնելու շան լակոտին, մենակ ձեռս ընկնի: 

…
Քնել չի ստացվում: Մեկնված եմ բացովի բազկաթոռիս, օդում մի բան սառել է, պատել մարմինս, կծկել հոգիս` կարոտ է մզում: Պատի  ժամացույցը  թիկթակում է դատարկություն:
…Երջանկությունը բրդոտ ջերմությունն է, որի մասին տեղյակ ես մատներիդ հիշողությունից` երբ գրկումդ խառնշտորում էիր բուրդը; փսլնքոտ  մռութի շնչից` դեռ քթանցքներդ շոշափող; վստահ լպստոցի թացությունից, որ լվանում էր դեմքդ :  

Ու մի աննորմալ մանյակ հիմա…: Կգնդակահարեեե'մ:  Վճռական մի ալիք  բարձրացավ ինչ-որ տեղից մի ակնթարթ ու ժայթքեց աչքերիցս: Գոյությանս վստահությունը զգացի մի ձև: "Արդարացված" – քմծիծաղեցի դառը,  բայց չհասցրի խորանալ, երբ հանկարծ փողոցի գիշերային լռությունը խախտվեց ծանոթ կլանչոցով: Սպա՛յկ: Կլանչոց չէր բայց ոնց որ… մի ձև գիտակցական, բանական կանչ: Հազիվ եմ հասցնում նկատել , որ առնվազն տարօրինակ էր, ու մինչ կնետվեի  դեպի պատուհանը, այս անգամ լսում եմ ճանկռտոց: Կամ ճանկռտոց հիշեցնող ինչ-որ քսմսոց` զսպված կաղկանձով: Սառը օդը խփում է քթիս. գիշերային բակը դատարկ է: Չէ, ի՞նչ թվալ: Նետվում եմ դուրս: Քայլերս` կաթնագույն ասֆալտին… 

…
Չձանձրանանք նկարագրությամբ, թե ինչպես հետևելով տարօրինակ ձայներին, դուրս եմ գալիս բակից, դալանից, հատում փողոցը, մտնում ուրիշ բակ… 
Այ ստեղ կանգնեցինք: 
Հին շենքի քանդված մուտքի` ներկը թափված, կեղտոտ դուռ: Փակ է: Նման դռները, որոնց ժանգոտած ծխնիները անհիշելի ժամանակներից չեն պտտվել, սովորաբար փակ չեն լինում, հատկապես հին շենքերի քանդված մուտքերում: Բայց այս գիշեր ամեն ինչն է տարօրինակ: 
Դռան արանքից ինչ-որ կարմիր լույս է դողդողում: Կրա՞կ են վառել, ինչ է: Մադամ Մերին ինչ-որ բան էր ասում սկուտեղի ու բանջարեղենի մասին… 
Բանական կլանչոցն ընդհատում է մտքիս հրեշավոր ընթացքը: Քացով տալիս եմ դռանը, նետվում ներս: Վերելակի չրխկոց, կլանչոցը կորում է մեջը: Ես` հետևից: Ոսկերներս սեղմում եմ վերելակի փակվող դռներին ու սողոսկում ներս: Մութ է: Կատարյալ սև: Կանգնա՞ծ ենք: Շարժվու՞մ ենք: Ո՛չ մեկի զգացողությունն ունեմ, ո՛չ մյուսի: Գաղափար չունեմ անգամ վերելակի խցիկի չափերից: Իսկ վստա՞հ եմ, որ վերելակի մեջ եմ: Չեմ հասցնում խորանալ, դռները բացվում են, բայց  անձայն այս անգամ, անգամ անշշուկ: Օդը չի տատանվում ձայներից, անգամ աննշան: Գուցե օդ էլ չկա: Միակ զգացողությունս այն է, որ կորցրել եմ ռեալի զգացողությունը, ու դա կարծես սկսվել է տարածական սահմանների տարալուծմամբ: 

… 
Չձանձրանանք, թե ոնց ընկղմվեցի անտարածություն, հետո սկսեցի ընկնել, բարձրանալ, կողքվել, շարժվել կոորդինատային համակարգի չորս, թե հինգ առանցքներով` միևնույն ժամանակ պտտվելով սեփական ու բոլոր հատող առանցքների շուրջը: Մնում էր միայն տեղ-տեղ չխկացող ֆոտոապարատներ դրված լինեին` ոնց որ Լունապարկում, որ ֆիքսեր դեմքիս արտահայտությունը: Երևի բոլոր նկարները կառնեի,  փող չէի ափսոսա:

----------


## Բարեկամ

…
Տարօրինակ մի սենյակում եմ: Կլոր: Պատեր չունի: Մթությունն են պատերը: Առաստաղն էլ, ու հատակն էլ: Մեջտեղում խարույկ է` հսկա: Շուրջը ծալապատիկ նստել են… շներ: Բանական դեմքերով: Նրանք բոլորը ինձ են նայում: Վախենալու շիտակ: Ինձ թվում է կխելագարվեմ էդ շիտակության մեջ: Չեմ դիմանա: Կենտրոնում…  ի՞նչ կենտրոն, շրջանագծով են խարույկի շուրջ… Բայց մեկ է, վստահ եմ, որ այ է՛ս մի շունը շրջանագծի հենց կենտրոնում է. շեֆն է: Դե հա, պատկառելի` ինչպես հարկն է:

- Նստիր:
Նստում եմ շրջանագծի մի կետին` հենց իր դիմաց:
Հայացքը հառած վրաս` էլի ծակող շիտակությամբ: Հա ի՞նչ: Նայիր ինչքան ուզում ես:Չնայած նեղվում եմ:
- Սպայկի հետևի՞ց ես:
- Սպայկի:
Շեֆը աչքերը դանդաղ պտտում է շրջանագծից դուրս: Խարույկից բավական հեռու ճանաչում եմ բրդոտիս կուչ եկած կերպարանքը: Մռուուութս… Ուղեղս բացում է գիրկս, մատներս ջերմանում են… 
- Կարող ես վերցնել նրան: Կարող ես թողնել: Ընտրությունը քոնն է:
- Չհասկացա:
- Սիրու՞մ ես: 
- Սպայկի՞ն:
- Դե հա:
Արհամարհանքով նայում եմ շեֆի պատկառելի շնային մռութին.
- Նա իմ շունն է:
- Պարզ է:
- Ի՞նչն է պարզ: 
- Դուք սիրել չգիտեք:
- Ի՞նչ:
- Դուք միայն տիրում եք:
- Սիրելուց է, - ժպտում եմ: 
Շնային պատկառելի մռութը նույնպես ժպտում է` բարի հեգնանքով.
- Վախից է:
- Ի՞նչ վախ:
- Կորստի:
- Էլի՛ սիրելուց է, - սկսում եմ զայրանալ
- Սիրո մեջ վախ չի լինում: Վախը միայն եսասիրությունից է կամ դրա դրսևորումներից:
- Եսասիրությունը սեր չէ՞ իսկ, - փորձում եմ նեղել: 
- Սերը հավերժության լիցքն է: Իսկ հավերժությունը միակողմանի չի լինում:
- Ուրեմն ի՞նչ է եսասիրությունը, - թերահավատորեն բարձրացնում եմ հոնքս: 
- Մահ:
- Տվեք իմ շանը ես գնում եմ:
- Ընտրությունը քոնն է:
- Իմն է իմը: Սպա՛յկի: Գնացի՛նք:
Սպայկը նվիրված, բայց անվստահ կլանչ է արձակում ու թախծոտ խնդրում հայացքով: Ի՞նչ է խնդրում` մտածում եմ մռայլվելով: 
- Խնդրում է հասկանալ, - արտասանում է պատկառելի մռութը:
- Հասկանալ ի՞նչ, - գլուխս պտտվում է:
- Սերը ու չսպանել այն: 
- Ե՞րբ եմ սպանել, - սկսում եմ հուսահատվել:
- Այն պահից, երբ վարժեցրիր նրան: Դարձրիր քո շունը: Երբ նա կորցրեց ինքն իրեն ու սկսեց ապրել քո համար: Երբ դու կորցրիր քեզ ու փորձում էիր գտնել շանդ մեջ:
- Բայց… բայց դա… դա՝ ամենանվիրված, բուռն, երկկողմանի՛,  վերջապես, - վրդովվում եմ ես:
-  Դա սիրո անդամահատումն է, որը սկսվում է այն պահից, երբ ուզում  ես տիրել: Ե՛կ, բարեկամս, գնանք մի տեղ:

----------


## Բարեկամ

…
Ալպիական մարգագետնում եմ: Այսպիսի գեղեցկություն բառերը չեն կարող արտահայտել: Բնության կատարելությունը բոժոժել է ինձ: Ամեն ծաղկի, խոտի միջից սեր է վառվում:
- Հինգ րոպե ժամանակ ունես: Վայելի՛ր, - աչքով է անում պատկառելի մռութը:
Ի՞նչ վայելել: Սկսում եմ տագնապել: Թողնելու եմ հիմա ես բոլորը: Բայց ես էլի եմ ուզում: Կկորցնեմ հիմա: Տեսել, ունեցել եմ սա ու էլ չեմ տեսնելու, ունենալու: Բայց չէ: Կվերցնե՛մ քեզ, գեղեցկություն: Չեմ թողնի: Սկսում եմ պոկել սեր վառվռող ծաղիկները: Շատ: Ինչքան կարող եմ: Էս մի գույնից էլ: Էս մեկը մոռացա: Սրա թերթիկների ձևն անզուգական է: Էս մեկի բույրը` խենթացնող: Գիրկս լի է ծաղիկներով: Բայց մարգագետնում դեռ լիքն են: Տիրելու փափագը բորբոքում է տենդ. սկսում եմ պոկոտել աջ ու ձախ, կորցնում եմ ինձ: Կորցնում եմ մարգագետինը: Կանգնած եմ այլանդակված մարգագետնում. Գիրկս ծաղիկներ` հանգած… համարյա: 

- Նրանք կորցրին իրենց հողը: Հիմա մնում են միայն մատներիդ ջերմության հույսին: Բայց հիմա էլ սեր չի վառվի իրենց թերթիկներից, այլ միայն կարիք, պահանջ, խնդրանք՝ քո մատների ջերմության: 
Մատներիս մեջ թմրածություն զգացի ու քրտինք: Բաց թողեցի ծաղիկները: Թափվեցին ու մեռան…
- Գնա՛նք այստեղից – դժոխային մռայլությամբ ասացի ես:

…. 
Խարույկի շուրջը լռություն էր: Բոլորը ինձ էին նայում: Պայծառ շիտակությամբ:
- Մարդիկ համարյա երբեք չեն կանգնում ընտրության առաջ: Նրանք աշխատում են խուսափել նման իրավիճակներից: Աշխատում են ամեն ինչ գցել հանգամանքների վրա: Բայց այս գիշեր դու ընտրելու ես: Ընտրախցիկը աջ կողմն է:
Ես դանդաղ վեր կացա տեղիցս:
Ընտրախցիկում թերթիկներն էին: Ու կրծոտած պոչով գրիչ էր  կապված թելով: 
Թերթիկի վրա երկու տարբերակ կար.  "1. Ես տանում եմ իմ շանը: 2. Ես թողնում եմ իմ շանը: Դրեք ձեր ստորագրությունը համապատասխան վանդակում:"
Ստորագրությու~նը, - քմծիծաղ տվի ես, - շնային բյուրոկրատիա, -  ու ձեռքս վերցրի գրիչը…

Դուրս եկա խցիկից:
- Ու՞մ եմ տալիս սա:
- Նետի՛ր կրակը: 
- Ի՞նչ:
- Ստորագրությունները չեն այրվում: Մի անհանգստացի: Ստորագրությունը սիմվոլիկ գործողություն է, որը ենթագիտակցականը հասցնում  է գիտակցականին: 

…
- Կարո՞ղ եմ հրաժեշտ տալ Սպայկին, - սառը հարցրի ես:
- Նա քեզ կուղեկցի մինչև վերելակ:
Սպայկը հանգիստ մոտեցավ ինձ: Նա սեր էր ճառագում` ամբողջովին: Զգացի, թե ինչպես է շունչս կտրվում, կոկորդս սեղմվում: Ես ու շունս դանդաղ քայլեցինք խարույկի մոտից: 
Հանկարծ ետ դառա. 
- Միայն մի բան. ինչի՞ համար էր էդ դաժանությունը:
- Ո՞րը, -  աչքերը կկոցեց շեֆը:
- Սկուտեղով եփված, բանջարեղենով զարդարված…
- Հա՛, է՞դ, դա նրանց համար էր, ովքեր ընտրեցին առաջին տարբերակը:
- Ո՞նց: Խաբե՞լ եք…
- Չէ, դա նրանց ընտրությունն էր: Չի պատժվում անգիտությունը, այսինքն երբ չգիտես, անում ես չգիտակցված: Բայց նրանք եղան սիրո պարտեզում, ու ընտրեցին մահը: Բայց մենք այդքան էլ անգութ չենք, մենք մաքրել ենք նրանց հիշողությունը. Նրանք ոչինչ չեն հիշում, ու ապրելու են, ինչպես ապրել են: 
- Ի՞մն էլ եք մաքրելու:
- Օ, չէ, - ժպտաց շեֆը, - դա արդեն կլիներ ոչ թե գթասրություն քո նկատմամբ, այլ ճիշտ հակառակը:
- Հասկանում եմ, - ժպտացի ես:

…
Առավոտյան երբ արթնացա, արևն արդեն բարձր էր կանգնած, ու սենյակս լի էր լույսով` շիտակ: Ինձ արթնացրել էր դռան թակոցը, որը հիմա շարունակվում էր ավելի ուժգին:
Շշմած, քնաթաթախ ժպիտով բացում եմ դուռը:
Մադամ Մերին է.
- Շնորհավորում եմ, օ՜ Սեթ, անկեղծորեն ուրախ եմ ձեզ համար:
Ժպտում եմ. 
- Իսկ ի՞նչ է պատահել:
- Դե… Սպայկի վերադարձը: - Ու հայացքով փնտրում է շանը սենյակում:
- Սպայկն այստեղ չէ:
- Ինչպե՞ս: Հապա սկուտե՞ղը, խորովա՞ծը… Սպայկից ոչինչ չի ժամանել այդպիսի… Նա կենդանի՛ է: 
- Իսկ դա լավ չէ՞:
- Լավ է իհարկե, բայց ու՞ր է ձեր շու՛նը, - անհամբերությունից ձայնը բարձրացրեց հարևանուհիս:
- Իմ շունն էլ է լավ, - աչքով արեցի ես, ու նրբորեն հեռացնելով մադամի մսոտ ձեռքը դռանս բռնակից, հանդարտ փակեցի դուռը հարևանուհուս ապշահար դեմքի  առաջ:

Դե ինչ, օրը սկսված է՝ քորում եմ ծոծրակս:
Խառնշտորում եմ դարակիս խորքերը, գտնում հին մաշված հեռախոսային գրքույկս, թերթում գտնում այն, ինչ փնտրում էի, *ու ձեռքս եմ առնում հեռախոսը…*

----------


## Վարպետ

*...ու ձեռքս եմ առնում հեռախոսը… (Բարեկամ)*

*...Հեռախոսիս զանգը* ցրիվ տվեց նախօրեի գինարբուքից այտուցված ուղեղս: Կոպերս առանց տեղաշարժելու ձեռքս մեկնեցի այնտեղ, ուր պետք է տեղադրված լիներ հեռախոսը: Տարօրինակ է, իր տեղում է: Սատանան գիտե, թե ինչպես եմ ինձ նետել անկողին առանց այն գետնին գցելու: Մի ամբողջ հավիտենականություն խոսափողն էի բարձրացնում, մինչև որ ականջիս հասավ կանացի վախվորած ձայնը:
-Թոմ, Թոմ...
-Ալո, ով է:
- Թոմ, այդ ես եմ, Սեթը, չճանաչեցիր?
- Հա, բարև... Զգում ես, որ գիշերվա կեսին ես զանգ տալիս?
- Ինչ գիշեր, Թոմ? Կեսօր է:
- Բլյա~...
Նայում եմ ժամացույցին: Հա էլի, 11-ն անց է արդեն: Ի~նչ մի խմել էի խմել:
- Թոմ, Տուտտան ինչպես է? Ինչ է անում?,- լսում եմ հեռոխոսաթելի մյուս ծայրից:
Չգիտեմ, կարծես զգալով, որ իր մասին են խոսում, թե ձայնս առնելով, միջանցքից թեթև վազքով ներս մտավ իմ ձյունաթույր լաբրադորը, թռավ անկողնուս վրա ու սկսեց լպստել հեռախոսափողից ազատ ձեռքս:
- Հենց հիմա լվացք է անում,- հեռախոսի մեջ ժպտացի ես,- մռու~թս..
- Ինձ ես ասում?,- հեգնեց, թե ֆլիրտեց Սաթենի ձայնը:
- Ահա~, հիմա~, բա չէ~,- նույն երանգով պատասպանեցի ես ու զգացի, որ հակառակ կողմից մի ժպիտ պայծառացրեց օրս:
- Թոմ,- նորից անհանգստացավ ձայնը,- Դու ինձ սիրում ես?
- Սկսվե~ց.. Լավ էլի Սաթեն: Քանի անգամ ենք...
- Չէ, խնդրում եմ, մի վերջին անգամ, ուղղակի ասա` այո կամ ոչ: Հարցս կրկնում եմ, դու ինձ սիրում ես?
- Այո:
- Ուրեմն բաց թող ինձ:
Քնատ էի, երազ էր, թե դեռ ընդարմածությունս չէր անցել, բայց միանգամից չըմբռնեցի Սաթենի ասելիքն ու ակնկալիքը:
- Մի հատ նորից, անուշս:
- Ասում եմ` եթե սիրում ես ինձ, բաց թող: Ես չեմ ուզում քո շունիկը լինել:
-Անուշս, եթե չես ուզում քեզ շունիկս անվանեմ այլևս` էդպես ասա: Ճագարիկ կամ թիթեռնիկ, էսպես ավելի լավ է?
- Թոմ, ես չեմ կատակում, բաց թող ինձ:
- Ես ինչ պետք է անեմ, որ դու զգաս դա? Այսինքն, որ բաց եմ թողել:
- Չգիտեմ... Ես Ալպիական մարգագետին եմ ուզում, ես իմ հողն եմ ուզում, երբ պոկես ինձ այնտեղից, ես կմեռնեմ...
- Շունիկս, դու գժվել ես...
- Մի դիմիր ինձ այդպես!
- Կներես...
- Բաց ես թողնում? Էլ չես ընտելացնի ինձ?
Չեմ հասկանում, չե~մ հա~սկա~նո~ւմ...
- Այո, ոչ:
- Ինչը?
- Բաց եմ թողնում, չեմ ընտելացնի էլ:
- Խոստանում ես? Կստորագրես?
- Ձեռ ես առնում ինձ:
- Չէ, ուզում եմ ընտրաթերթիկ վերցնես, ընտրես ինձ բաց թողնելու տարբերակը ու ստորագրես: Հետո գցես կրակն ու այրես, որովհետև... Կապ չունի, լավ, կանես?
- Դու հիմա առողջ բանականության և ամուր հիշողության մեջ ես?
- ԿԱՆԵՍ?!?!?!
- Կանեմ...
- Լավ, չեմ զանգելու, չսպասես, լավ մնա: Դու էլ չզանգես... Ու բաց թող Տուտտային:
- Սեթ...
- Մնաս բարով:
- Ցտեսություն:
-...
Խոսափողի միջից հնչող "լյա"-երը 7-8 անգամ էլ երգեցին, մինչև որ գլխի ընկա անջատել հեռախոսը: Գրկեցի Տուտտայիս, քորեցի ականջի հետևն ու անջատված շշնջացի.
- Շունիկս, անուշս, մայրիկը գժվել է: Ոչինչ, հիմա մենք դուրս կգանք զբոսնելու, մի ծաղկեփունջ կգնենք ու կայցելենք մայրիկին, անուշս... Թե չէ նա լրիվ խելքը գցել է, շունիկս, քաղցրս, անուշս...
Դուռս ուժգին թակեցին: Մինչ կհասցնեի բացել այն, լսվեց դիմացիրս հարևան միսսիս Պարկինսոնի բղավոցը:
- Թոմ, ջանիկս, իմ Բոբը պատահաբար Տուտտային հյուր չի եկել?
Դուռը բացեցի ու ժպտացի:
- Դժվար թե իմ Տուտտան ձեր տաքսայի ճաշակով լինի, միսիս Պարկինսոն:
- Հասկանում եմ, բայց երեկվանից չկա... Նա երբեք չի փախչում: Խե~ղճ իմ Բոբբի~:
- Կգտնվի, միսիս Պարկինսոն, միք անհանգստանա, նա անպայման կգտնվի...
Չհաշված նախօրեի գինարբուքի հետևանք գլխացավս ու Սաթենիկին կատարելիք այցելությունս` ինձ ամենասովորական օր էր սպասվում:

----------


## Rhayader

Ջանս դող ընկավ: Տեսիլքը շատ լայն հնարավորություններ էր տվել շարունակողներին, թեև ամենաչորը հենց իր մասն էր:
Բարեկամը խորացել էր փիլիսոփայության մեջ: Լավ էր խորացել, կարողանալով չձանձրացնել :Tongue:  Զգացվում է, որ նկարագրություններ չի սիրում, ու մեկ էլ որ ֆիզիկապես ավելորդ քաշից չի տառապում)))



> Սպայկը նվիրված, բայց անվստահ կլանչ է արձակում ու թախծոտ խնդրում հայացքով: Ի՞նչ է խնդրում` մտածում եմ մռայլվելով:
> - Խնդրում է հասկանալ, - արտասանում է պատկառելի մռութը:
> - Հասկանալ ի՞նչ, - գլուխս պտտվում է:
> - Սերը ու չսպանել այն:
> - Ե՞րբ եմ սպանել, - սկսում եմ հուսահատվել:
> - Այն պահից, երբ վարժեցրիր նրան: Դարձրիր քո շունը:


Ուժեղ պահ էր, չնայած տվյալ շարադրանքի ամենաուժեղ կողմն ընդհանուր մթնոլորտն է, ոչ թե առանձին պահերը:
Վարպետի պահն ինձ ամենահոգեհարազատն էր: Մի փոքր կտրուկ սկսեց՝ Բարեկամի հատվածն ինչ-որ տրամաբանական հանգստության մեջ էր, ու Վարպետի երազային-հետխմիչքային սկիզբը մի քիչ հակաբնական մտավ: Բայց հետո, զուգահեռները իրականության ու երազի միջև...
Ամեն ինչ հիանալի էր, իհարկե, եթե պատմվածքը երեք համահեղինակների խմբագրությանը ենթարկվեր, դրանից միայն կշահեր:

----------


## Տատ

Ուզում եմ Սեթը լինել, բոլոր վիճակներում:

Լավն էր շատ, ինչ հարստություն է՝ երեքով գրել, առանց իրար խանգարելու:
 :Ok:

----------


## Երվանդ

> …
> - Սիրու՞մ ես: 
> - Սպայկի՞ն:
> - Դե հա:
> Արհամարհանքով նայում եմ շեֆի պատկառելի շնային մռութին.
> - Նա իմ շունն է:
> - Պարզ է:
> - Ի՞նչն է պարզ: 
> - Դուք սիրել չգիտեք:
> ...


Լավն ես Անն :Kiss:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Կարելի ա ես էլ քննադատե՞մ  :Tongue: 

Ուրեմն, վարպետը երբ որ դրեց իր մասը, ասեցի՝ Վահագ ջան, սաղի անունները խառնել ես. հերոսի անունը Սեթ ա, շան անունը՝ սպայկ, իսկ մերին պառավ հարևանուհի ա  :Tongue: 
Ասեց՝ վայ, հեսա կուղղեմ: 
Ուրեմն "ուղղածի" արդյունքում՝ Սեթը դառավ կին /հերոսի կինը/՝ Սաթենիկ անունով, հերոսը դառավ իր հարևան Թոմը, իսկ շունը էլի մնաց չգիտեմ ոնց մտքովն անցած Տուտտա, վերջում էլ ինչ-որ միսիս Պարկինսոն հայտնվեց՝ մադամ մերիի փոխարեն  :Angry2:   :LOL:  
մեկ էլ - հերոսը վերցնում է հեռախոսը, որ ինքը զանգի, ոչ թե պատասխանում է զանգին 
Բայց լավ  :Smile:  , հաշվի առնելով երրորդ մասում հերոսի հետգինարբուքային վիճակը, դժվար է ասել, թե որ մասում էին անունները ճիշտ…  :Hands Up: 
Բայց ինչպես ինձ ասած մի հարգարժան ակումբցի  :Wink:  կլինի՞ գոնե մի անգամ շեղվենք ստանդարտից ու չավարտենք շաբլոն երազային լուծմամբ  :Sad:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Շատ հավանեցի պատմվածքը։  :Hands Up:  Ապրեք։  :Good:  Ինձ համար երևի մինչև հիմա կարդացածս համատեղ պատմվածքներից ամենահաջողն էր։  :Smile:  Հատկապես Բարեկամի մասը։  :Love:  Սիրո փիլիսոփայական բացահայտումները շատ ուժեղ էին։ Նաև, ինչպես Needles In Eyes–ը նկատեց, ընդհանուր մթնոլորտն էր շատ հաջող ստեղծված, որն ամբողջովին իր մեջ էր առնում ընթերցողին... Տեսիլքը բավական լավ սկիզբ էր դրել, Բարեկամն առավելագույնս օգտագործեց առաջին մասի տված հնարավորությունները, Վարպետի մասն էլ, չհաշված Բարեկամի բողոքները  :LOL: , բավական հաջող էր, իմ կարծիքով։  :Smile:

----------


## տեսիլք

Համա թե պատմվածք ստացվեց: Չգիտեի, որ շները ֆրիսկիս էլ են սիրում :Shok:  էնպես որ Բարեկամի Սպայկին շուն դարձնելը շատ անսպասելի անակնկալ էր: Ի դեպ, էդպես էլ չհասկացա, թե ինչպես մադամ Մերրիի ոսկրացած ձեռքերը էդպես թափով մսոտացան, չլինի նա էր սկուտեղի պարունակությունը դատարկելու գործերով զբաղվում, :Xeloq:  ի՞նչ կասես Բարեկամ այս մասին, մադամ Մերրիին չաղացնողը դու էիր :LOL: : Դե Վարպետի հատվածի մասին էլ չխոսեմ, նա գինարբուքներ շատ է սիրում և, նույնիսկ հետը ակումբ է բերում :Russian: : Իսկ կատակները մի կողմ, չհաշված տեխնիկական վրիպակները՝  բավականին ուշագրավ ու զվարճալի պատմվածք էր ստացվել: Ճիշտ է, ես չէի սպասում, որ սառնարյուն Սեթը, չէ վայ Թոմը, չէ բայց ոնց-որ թե Սեթն էր :Think:  սենտիմենտալ և գինարբուքային  տրամադրությունների զոհ էր դառնալու, բայց այնուամենայնիվ հետաքրքիր էր դեպքերի զարգացմանը հետևելը։ Ապրեն գրողները :Smile:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Համա թե պատմվածք ստացվեց: Չգիտեի, որ շները ֆրիսկիս էլ են սիրում էնպես որ Բարեկամի Սպայկին շուն դարձնելը շատ անսպասելի անակնկալ էր: Ի դեպ, էդպես էլ չհասկացա, թե ինչպես մադամ Մերրիի ոսկրացած ձեռքերը էդպես թափով մսոտացան, չլինի նա էր սկուտեղի պարունակությունը դատարկելու գործերով զբաղվում, *ի՞նչ կասես Բարեկամ այս մասին, մադամ Մերրիին չաղացնողը դու էիր:*D: Դե Վարպետի հատվածի մասին էլ չխոսեմ, նա գինարբուքներ շատ է սիրում և, նույնիսկ հետը ակումբ է բերում: Իսկ կատակները մի կողմ, չհաշված տեխնիկական վրիպակները՝  բավականին ուշագրավ ու զվարճալի պատմվածք էր ստացվել: Ճիշտ է, ես չէի սպասում, որ սառնարյուն Սեթը, չէ վայ Թոմը, չէ բայց ոնց-որ թե Սեթն էր սենտիմենտալ և գինարբուքային  տրամադրությունների զոհ էր դառնալու, բայց այնուամենայնիվ հետաքրքիր էր դեպքերի զարգացմանը հետևելը։ Ապրեն գրողները



դե լավ, մենք էլ փոքրիկ մեղքեր ունենք  :LOL: 

կատու էր հա՞  :LOL: 
պետք էր գուգլը ստուգել գրելուց առաջ ֆրիսկիսի հաշվով  :Xeloq:   :LOL:

----------


## տեսիլք

> դե լավ, մենք էլ փոքրիկ մեղքեր ունենք 
> 
> կատու էր հա՞ 
> պետք էր գուգլը ստուգել գրելուց առաջ ֆրիսկիսի հաշվով


Այնուամենայնիվ մադամ Մեռիի, վայ կներեք, մադամ Մերրիի աննախադեպ մսոտացման պրոցեսը չէս ուզում բացահայտել, հա՞։ Աչքիս էս պատմությունը ավելի խորը մութ անկյուններ ունի քան կարծում էի...

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Այնուամենայնիվ մադամ Մեռիի, վայ կներեք, մադամ Մերրիի աննախադեպ մսոտացման պրոցեսը չէս ուզում բացահայտել, հա՞։ Աչքիս էս պատմությունը ավելի խորը մութ անկյուններ ունի քան կարծում էի...


դե չէի հիշում վայ  :LOL: 
մադամին համ էլ մի ձև լիքոտություն ա սազում,  ոսկրոտությունը  թողնենք ծեր մադմուազելների համար  :Tongue:   :LOL:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Կարելի ա ես էլ քննադատե՞մ 
> 
> Ուրեմն, վարպետը երբ որ դրեց իր մասը, ասեցի՝ Վահագ ջան, սաղի անունները խառնել ես. հերոսի անունը Սեթ ա, շան անունը՝ սպայկ, իսկ մերին պառավ հարևանուհի ա 
> Ասեց՝ վայ, հեսա կուղղեմ: 
> Ուրեմն "ուղղածի" արդյունքում՝ Սեթը դառավ կին /հերոսի կինը/՝ Սաթենիկ անունով, հերոսը դառավ իր հարևան Թոմը, իսկ շունը էլի մնաց չգիտեմ ոնց մտքովն անցած Տուտտա, վերջում էլ ինչ-որ միսիս Պարկինսոն հայտնվեց՝ մադամ մերիի փոխարեն   
> մեկ էլ - հերոսը վերցնում է հեռախոսը, որ ինքը զանգի, ոչ թե պատասխանում է զանգին 
> Բայց լավ  , հաշվի առնելով երրորդ մասում հերոսի հետգինարբուքային վիճակը, դժվար է ասել, թե որ մասում էին անունները ճիշտ… 
> Բայց ինչպես ինձ ասած մի հարգարժան ակումբցի  կլինի՞ գոնե մի անգամ շեղվենք ստանդարտից ու չավարտենք շաբլոն երազային լուծմամբ





> Համա թե պատմվածք ստացվեց: Չգիտեի, որ շները ֆրիսկիս էլ են սիրում էնպես որ Բարեկամի Սպայկին շուն դարձնելը շատ անսպասելի անակնկալ էր: Ի դեպ, էդպես էլ չհասկացա, թե ինչպես մադամ Մերրիի ոսկրացած ձեռքերը էդպես թափով մսոտացան, չլինի նա էր սկուտեղի պարունակությունը դատարկելու գործերով զբաղվում, ի՞նչ կասես Բարեկամ այս մասին, մադամ Մերրիին չաղացնողը դու էիր: Դե Վարպետի հատվածի մասին էլ չխոսեմ, նա գինարբուքներ շատ է սիրում և, նույնիսկ հետը ակումբ է բերում: Իսկ կատակները մի կողմ, չհաշված տեխնիկական վրիպակները՝  բավականին ուշագրավ ու զվարճալի պատմվածք էր ստացվել: Ճիշտ է, ես չէի սպասում, որ սառնարյուն Սեթը, չէ վայ Թոմը, չէ բայց ոնց-որ թե Սեթն էր սենտիմենտալ և գինարբուքային  տրամադրությունների զոհ էր դառնալու, բայց այնուամենայնիվ հետաքրքիր էր դեպքերի զարգացմանը հետևելը։ Ապրեն գրողները


Ժողովուրդ... Թոմը երրորդ մարդ ա: Սեթ-Սաթենիկի սիրեկանը: Այն Սեթի, որն առաջին դեմքով է խոսում առաջին ու երկրորդ մասերում, իսկ երրորդ մասում դառնում է երրորդ դեմք: Միթե էդքան անհասկանալի էր? :Smile:  Փաստորեն դուք շարունակում եք կարդալ առաջին դեմքով, ու հլը գովում էլ եք? :Smile:  Չեք զգում, որ առաջին դեմքով դեբիլություն ա? :Smile:  Էլ ով ա երրորդ կտորը տեսիլքի ու Բարեկամի գլխ.հերոսին համարում առաջին դեմք?

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ժողովուրդ... Թոմը երրորդ մարդ ա: Սեթ-Սաթենիկի սիրեկանը: Այն Սեթի, որն առաջին դեմքով է խոսում առաջին ու երկրորդ մասերում, իսկ երրորդ մասում դառնում է երրորդ դեմք: Միթե էդքան անհասկանալի էր? Փաստորեն դուք շարունակում եք կարդալ առաջին դեմքով, ու հլը գովում էլ եք? Չեք զգում, որ առաջին դեմքով դեբիլություն ա? Էլ ով ա երրորդ կտորը տեսիլքի ու Բարեկամի գլխ.հերոսին համարում առաջին դեմք?


Վարպետ ջան, բան չհասկացա  :Xeloq: 
պետք ա մի հատ գծեմ-նկարեմ, որ պատկերացնեմ… տոհմածառը  :LOL:

----------


## Վարպետ

> մեկ էլ - հերոսը վերցնում է հեռախոսը, որ ինքը զանգի, ոչ թե պատասխանում է զանգին


 :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 
Հենց հերոսն ա զանգում, Ան... Մյուս ծայրից վերցնում ա Թոմը...
Արա էս ոնց հիասթափեցրիք ինձ, չեք պատկերացնի :Smile:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Հենց հերոսն ա զանգում, Ան... Մյուս ծայրից վերցնում ա Թոմը...
> Արա էս ոնց հիասթափեցրիք ինձ, չեք պատկերացնի


 :LOL:   :Kiss:

----------


## Վարպետ

> 


Օրինակ դու քո արածիդ մանդրաժ չես? :Smile:  Ես մանդրաժ եմ :Smile:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Օրինակ դու քո արածիդ մանդրաժ չես? Ես մանդրաժ եմ


հա, մանթրաժ եմ  :Angry2:  իմ հերոսը սենտիմենտալ չէր  :Cool: 
ինձ էլ հիասթափեցրիք  :Beee:   :LOL:

----------


## Rhayader

> Հենց հերոսն ա զանգում, Ան... Մյուս ծայրից վերցնում ա Թոմը...
> Արա էս ոնց հիասթափեցրիք ինձ, չեք պատկերացնի


Է, նենց ավելի լավն էր:
Ի միջի այլոց, զգացի՞ք, որ Բարեկամի մասը լրիվ հակա-էքզյուպերիական էր: Էն աղվեսի պահը «Փոքրիկ Իշխանում»:

----------


## Վարպետ

> հա, մանթրաժ եմ  իմ հերոսը սենտիմենտալ չէր 
> ինձ էլ հիասթափեցրիք


Գոնե ես հասկացել էի, թե քո հերոսն ով ա  :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Է, նենց ավելի լավն էր:
> Ի միջի այլոց, զգացի՞ք, որ Բարեկամի մասը լրիվ հակա-էքզյուպերիական էր: Էն աղվեսի պահը «Փոքրիկ Իշխանում»:


Դու էլ ես տենց հասկացել? :Shok:  Վախ գրող տանի: Ես գնացի գործի:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Է, նենց ավելի լավն էր:
> Ի միջի այլոց, զգացի՞ք, որ Բարեկամի մասը լրիվ հակա-էքզյուպերիական էր: Էն աղվեսի պահը «Փոքրիկ Իշխանում»:


մի րոպե  :Stop: 
մի խառնեք ալիքները  :Smile:  հակաէկզյուպերիական չէր  :Tongue:  Էքզյուպյերին ասում ա՝ "դու հավերժ պատասխանատու ես նրա համար, ու ընտելացրել ես": Ես էդ չեմ ժխտում, ես ասում եմ՝ *մի՛ ընտելացրու*  :Tongue: 




> Գոնե ես հասկացել էի, թե քո հերոսն ով ա


Վահագ ջան, դժվար թե հասկացած լինես իմ հերոսն ով ա  :Wink:   :LOL:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Եսել հաց էի ուտում, մեկ ել որ չկարդացի թե ոնց են շներին նորտարվա բդի պես եփել, ախորժակս փակվեց…  :Bad:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Եսել հաց էի ուտում, մեկ ել որ չկարդացի թե ոնց են շներին նորտարվա բդի պես եփել, ախորժակս փակվեց…


տեսնում ես Վարպետ ջան, մարդ կա առաջին նախադասությունից ավել չի քաշել  :Wink:  
/նեղանալ չկա  :Smile: /

----------


## Վարպետ

> Վահագ ջան, դժվար թե հասկացած լինես իմ հերոսն ով ա


Ան, մենք լրիվ ուրիշ բաների մասին ենք խոսում, զգում ես? :Sad:  Սեթը, որը առաջին երկու մասերում հերոսն ա` առաջին դեմքով, երրորդ մասում հեռախոսից այն կողմ գտնվող աղջիկն ա, որն իր արկածներից հետո զանգում ա Թոմին ու խնդրում իրեն բաց թողնել: Հիմա հասկանում ես? Թե դեռ չէ?

----------


## Ուլուանա

Վահագ ջան, մի հատ հանգստացի. ես ամենայն անկեղծությամբ ասում եմ, որ հենց սկզբից էլ ճիշտ էի հասկացել։  :Jpit:  Իսկ էն որ գրել էի՝ չհաշված Վարպետի բողոքները... էդ նկատի ունեի անունները՝ Սեթ–Սաթենիկ։  :LOL:  Թե չէ հերոսներին ճիշտ տեղն էի բերել հաստատ։  :Wink: 

Բայց լուրջ, ես էլ չեմ հասկանում. տենց լրիվ թարս պատկերացնելով՝ ո՞նց էիք հավանել։  :LOL:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Բայց լուրջ, ես էլ չեմ հասկանում. տենց լրիվ թարս պատկերացնելով՝ ո՞նց էիք հավանել։


Ես էլ եմ էդ ասում էլի, Ան ջան  :Bad:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ան, մենք լրիվ ուրիշ բաների մասին ենք խոսում, զգում ես? Սեթը, որը առաջին երկու մասերում հերոսն ա` առաջին դեմքով, երրորդ մասում հեռախոսից այն կողմ գտնվող աղջիկն ա, որն իր արկածներից հետո զանգում ա Թոմին ու խնդրում իրեն բաց թողնել: Հիմա հասկանում ես? Թե դեռ չէ?


հաաա  :Rolleyes: 
բայց…   :Sad: 
ու դու տենց կարում ես ապրե՞ս  :Huh: 

Ավելացվել է 58 վայրկյան անց



> Ես էլ եմ էդ ասում էլի, Ան ջան


նոբելյանին քեզ չենք տանելու  :Beee:

----------


## Վարպետ

> հաաա 
> բայց…  
> ու դու տենց կարում ես ապրե՞ս


Դրա համար` գոնե սեփական պատմվածքի շարունակությունը պետք ա ուշադիր կարդալ: Էդ պահին ոչինչ չէր գուշակում, որ ես հետո կարողանալու եմ տենց ապրեմ: Անցանք, լավ: Առավոտս փչացավ: Էս էլ իմ բզիկն ա:

----------


## Rhayader

> Վահագ ջան, մի հատ հանգստացի. ես ամենայն անկեղծությամբ ասում եմ, որ հենց սկզբից էլ ճիշտ էի հասկացել։  Իսկ էն որ գրել էի՝ չհաշված Վարպետի բողոքները... էդ նկատի ունեի անունները՝ Սեթ–Սաթենիկ։  Թե չէ հերոսներին ճիշտ տեղն էի բերել հաստատ։ 
> 
> Բայց լուրջ, ես էլ չեմ հասկանում. տենց լրիվ թարս պատկերացնելով՝ ո՞նց էիք հավանել։


Պատկերացրու՝ տղայի ապրումներն ու վախերը ենթագիտակցությունից քնի մեջ գալիս են իր մոտ ու նա տեսնում է իր սխալները: Ու հենց նա հնարավորություն է ստանում ուղղվել, ամեն ինչ փլվում է:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Դրա համար` գոնե սեփական պատմվածքի շարունակությունը պետք ա ուշադիր կարդալ: Էդ պահին ոչինչ չէր գուշակում, որ ես հետո կարողանալու եմ տենց ապրեմ: Անցանք, լավ: Առավոտս փչացավ: Էս էլ իմ բզիկն ա:


հեսա կսկսեմ տխրել  :Sad: 

ու հետո, քո առավոտը դու վաղուց էիր փչացրել, քո մասում  :Tongue: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Պատկերացրու՝ տղայի ապրումներն ու վախերը ենթագիտակցությունից քնի մեջ գալիս են իր մոտ ու նա տեսնում է իր սխալները: Ու հենց նա հնարավորություն է ստանում ուղղվել, ամեն ինչ փլվում է:


դա ճիշտ ա: Որովհետև մարդիկ սխալները տեսնելը արդեն համարում են հաղթանակ: Բայց դա հերթական ինքնախաբեությունն ա՝ թաքուն վերադառնալու սխալներին :

----------


## Վարպետ

> հեսա կսկսեմ տխրել


Չէ, մի տխրի :Smile:  Ուղղակի որ մի բանը երկու անգամ եմ բացատրում` մոտս գլյուկեր են սկսվում :Tongue:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Վարպետ ջան ասեմ, որ իրոք մի քիչ անհասկանալի է, թե ինչ ես նկատի ունեցել: Այսինքն մինչեւ բացատրություններդ կարդալդ մտածում էի. «Էս Վարպետը սաղ պատմվածքի հերը անիծել ա»: Բայց հիմա ասում եմ ապրես, լավ ես մտածել, պարզապես մի քիչ թերություններ կան: Նախ Սեթին էգոիստ սարքեցիր: Նա գիտեր թե ինչ է նշանակում կորցնել իր սիրելիին՝շանը, գիտեր, թե ինչ ցավալի է դա ու հիմա խնդրում էր իր սիրած տղամարդուց ազատ արձակել իրեն: Նա ինչ է երբեք չէր ամուսնանալու: Գուցե Սեթը իրոք գժվել էր, ինչպես Թոմին էր մտածում:
Տեսիլքի մասը լավն էր ու իմ կարծիքով ինչ-որ մանյակային շարունակություն էր ենթադրում կամ կարելի էր օրինակ դեդեկտիվ սարքել: Ամենաշատը ինձ երկրորդ մասը դուր եկավ. Բարեկամ ջան շատ վառ երեւակայություն ունես ու լավ էլ ձեւակերպել ես մտքերդ, շատ ապրես:

----------

